

Replace RESTful APIs with JSON-Pure - jimmcslim
http://mmikowski.github.io/json-pure/

======
jimmcslim
Similar approach to Facebook Relay and Netflix Falcor, as pointed out by the
author. But I wonder if we are loosing something by putting all application-
level details in the message rather than the transport... e.g. most Web MVC
frameworks (Rails, ASP.NET MVC, etc) allow authorisation and other filtering
activities to take place on the basis of HTTP verb and matching the URL to a
template. This would have to be re-written?

------
arisAlexis
This gets posted every two weeks here. It is the opinion if one programmer and
respected but enforcing your view is not.

